# The Three Amigos



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We haven't been able to use the old camera much because something went nuts on it and finally got decent pictures of them last night with the new camera. They had homes but the economy got in the way of that so they're still here. Thank goodness they're a lot of fun to play with!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They're just beautiful.  I love the coloring. It's unusual! Hopefully they get wonderful new familys soon. This economy is making life difficult for so many.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan-all 3 of them are beautiful!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, are you seriously telling us, that those are 3 DIFFERENT puppies? They all seem to have the same exact coloring. Not to mention that they're all equally BEAUTIFULLISHESS!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, they are all adorable. I think Ned is my favorite!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They're just beautiful. I love the coloring. It's unusual! Hopefully they get wonderful new familys soon. This economy is making life difficult for so many.


Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-all 3 of them are beautiful!


This economy is a bad one for some. I sure hope it changes for all of us. We have a big decision to make about where we're going and the economy plays a part in that. I'm wondering if it's a good time for hubby to retire but if he doesn't, the gov't could send us to who knows where. 
Breeders kept telling me they were going to be black and tan and I said I didn't think so and went to Suzanne, our color guru. These guys do color their own way :biggrin1: I have to pick them up and look at them to tell you who is who. When they were born they were all black and a couple of days later showed us they weren't going to be all black......but gee, do they have to look so much alike ound: Our vet got used to seeing dark Havs from us and when she delivered Ellie's litter after she had the twins at home she called and said, you're not going to believe this but Ellie just delivered a cream puppy....is that ok? We were so tired from being up over 24 hours and just sat there and laughed. We assured her cream was ok


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Jan, are you seriously telling us, that those are 3 DIFFERENT puppies? They all seem to have the same exact coloring. Not to mention that they're all equally BEAUTIFULLISHESS!


I know Maryam, it's really something, isn't it? We sure were shocked. We don't know who to call when one goes off to another room so we just call them all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, they are just gorgeous. Wish I could afford another, money wise and time wise. It's funny, but I was just having this conversation with DH last night. We drove past our local "puppy mill store" last night and it was empty. Maybe the economy will put some puppy mills and pet stores out of business. That can't be a bad thing. I just worry about all the dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> We drove past our local "puppy mill store" last night and it was empty. Maybe the economy will put some puppy mills and pet stores out of business. .


Wow is that great news!! Buyers are getting smarter too which is great to see. The people who have been calling me know about health testing! That's a big change from the past.
I was trying to get pictures for a puppy buyer and was going to take each dog out back and take photos of them but ohhhhhhhhhhhhh is it hot out there!!!! The puppy headed for the shade while I burned up in the sun. Ha, now who is smarter? I should hand him this new camera.....bet he could figure it out ound:
I got one decent shot out of a ton that I took and actually caught him in a full out run in the sun.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh Jan they are gorgeous. They look like triplets. How awesome is that.*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They are so gorgeous Jan. Are they like black and silver??
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP! IWAP! IWAP! ( I guess that means I want all three) Jan they are beautiful...I can't imagine having chosen one of those and then not going through with it. But this economy is scary.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan, very cute and glad you got a new camera so you can capture those fun moments!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are adorable! My favorite is Dusty!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> They are so gorgeous Jan. Are they like black and silver??
> Carole


Black and silver with white markings. 
Anyone that wants a puppy feel free to visit and let me take a vacation :biggrin1:
<yawn> I'd sleep the whole time ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan, very cute and glad you got a new camera so you can capture those fun moments!


Oh, I'm capturing moments. Blurred moments because of the dip behind the camera. I found I was moving the camera and following the puppy and taking pictures that way. I'm not used to a lens you move and didn't stop to think it was on zoom. <duh> I need classes!! Hm, I wonder if they have them online?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Black and silver with white markings.
> Anyone that wants a puppy feel free to visit and let me take a vacation :biggrin1:
> <yawn> I'd sleep the whole time ound:


Jan I am on my way, how long do you need a couple days, a week or two no problem.
:whoo: I'm getting a puppy, I'm getting a puppy!! :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jan I am on my way, how long do you need a couple days, a week or two no problem.
> :whoo: I'm getting a puppy, I'm getting a puppy!! :whoo:


Oh Leeann, if you could come stay for 2 weeks while we fly to Florida to find a house and a job for hubby, I'd give you a puppy. You'd have to deal with the bank card theft but that only takes an hour a day  
Woooohoooooooo the motel that charged us almost a month ago after I cancelled the room 2 days in advance of the hurricane finally put the money back in my bank account today. :whoo: One fight down, one more to go. Why is it that everyone else is having so much fun with my bank account....except ME!
I found out bank card theft is a victimless crime in Texas.....so I'm inviting all criminals to move here.....after we leave though please.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*OMG!!

Would Austin and I LOVE a half sibling!!!!

DH may disown us tho!!!!!

BEAUTIFUL!!!

BTW...their brother is getting more silver all the time!!!eace:*

:hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

IWAP!!! DH would kill me though.  I've found that the initial cost of the puppy is nothing compared to what I've spent since we decided to get him! Funny how since we've brought him home he "needs" a lot more stuff than I do. I'd rather get fun, new things for him than for the rest of us. Not sure my kids are happy with that arrangement! ound:
Your puppies are so gorgeous though, there's no way I could have committed to one of those guys and backed out.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan they are so cute.....I love the coloring too! I could so easily add another puppy to our mix but that would really put DH over the edge!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jan, they are beautiful!!! Love that last shot of the pup in the grass. Too cute!!

*"Maybe the economy will put some puppy mills and pet stores out of business. That can't be a bad thing. I just worry about all the dogs."*

We can only hope!!! :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> *OMG!!
> 
> Would Austin and I LOVE a half sibling!!!!
> 
> ...


You'll have to post a picture of him Catherine. You missed some cute ones shared on the puppy list. I sent an invite to your other email address. Wonder if it went to the spam folder?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Jan they are so cute.....I love the coloring too! I could so easily add another puppy to our mix but that would really put DH over the edge!


That's kind of how I thought hubby would react when I told him we were buying a puppy since we have so many here but this cute little Cuban girl came along and stole my heart. He just said ok.....hm, that was too easy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> That's kind of how I thought hubby would react when I told him we were buying a puppy since we have so many here but this cute little Cuban girl came along and stole my heart. He just said ok.....hm, that was too easy.


Whoa! wait...what did I miss? Jan, do you have a new cuban girl? or are we talking a while ago? We need pictures!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Whoa! wait...what did I miss? Jan, do you have a new cuban girl? or are we talking a while ago? We need pictures!!!


LOL yes, a Cuban puppy. You'd think I had enough puppies at the house but she's just too good to pass up. I'm going to wait a couple of weeks to get her so that the puppies are older and eating on their own before bringing her into the house. Right now isn't the time to have her here as we're so tired so I haven't mentioned her. I'll send lots of pictures


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I'm camera challenged. I put the camera on sport mode to catch action...ha!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

After running in wet grass the puppies were worn out and I took some pictures of them while still. Not sure I'm thrilled with the color I'm getting


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- they are very cute! It is hard to capture action shots no matter what kind of camera you have 

Congrats on your new girl!!! How do you get one from Cuba? Does she have to be sent to Canada/Europe first?


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute! Cute! Cute! They just look so happy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucky is absolutely beautiful. He has a very wise face.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lucky is absolutely beautiful. He has a very wise face.


He's a laid back sweetheart that loves love and laps and doesn't care about pack position like his Daddy. Ned and Dusty are more of a leader like their Mommy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan- they are very cute! It is hard to capture action shots no matter what kind of camera you have
> 
> Congrats on your new girl!!! How do you get one from Cuba? Does she have to be sent to Canada/Europe first?


I've got to read the manual that came with the camera. Reading distructions is not my strong suit and on top of being tired hubby brought home some stomach bug. I had a total of one little cookie yesterday and really paid for it. Looks like no food again today. Ugh. Phooey, I love to eat too :frusty:
I'll have to pull the emails on her, but yes, you go through a country that AKC accepts.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Does Lucky have silver eyebrows??
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Does Lucky have silver eyebrows??
> Carole


Yes, all 3 of them have the white eyebrows. I have to pick them up and look closely to know who is who. The tricks these Havs play on us! I bet Bandit is giggling over it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, I surprised myself. Maybe I'm starting to understand this camera (maybe). I see I had the wrong background though. That's the throw from the Denver show.
Here's Lucky but it only shows one white eyebrow with his head turned


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's Ned. He's staying fairly close and going to Austin.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

And Dusty. See how they all look so much alike? :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are all so cute, and I love their coloring!! Wish I was near and could get another puppy sooner than later--I'd snatch one!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> They are all so cute, and I love their coloring!! Wish I was near and could get another puppy sooner than later--I'd snatch one!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


You're welcome to come visit  It's hard to believe they were all born black.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness Jan---your pups are ADORABLE! I wish I could add to my clan!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ The pictures of these little amigos are adorable. Great job w/the new camera! :clap2:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan I just love those boys. I'll take Lucky, he sounds like he would fit into my pack just great.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Jan~ The pictures of these little amigos are adorable. Great job w/the new camera! :clap2:


That new camera is about to drive me buggy! I've been reading the manual (with my Sony Mavica I read the manual after I gave it to my daughter after having it a few years so that tells you what I think of reading distructions) and I have my glasses on AND have to use a magnifying glass to see the icons in that thing! 
They sure could go into better detail too! 
Jump to this page to see what it's talking about on another page, jump to that page to see what's being talked about on another page......oh frustration sets in!! I'm jumping all over that manual. Why can't you start at page 1 and just go through the darn thing!!! 
Jump here, jump there my hiney. :frusty::frusty::frusty:
Ahem, excuse me :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paige said:


> Jan I just love those boys. I'll take Lucky, he sounds like he would fit into my pack just great.


I have the perfect solution for that Paige ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jan~ They are cute. They look exactly like my Ellie from my last litter.
She too was born black and has the "grey" markings now. So fun!
Here is a pic of her when she was 7 weeks old~


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ They are cute. They look exactly like my Ellie from my last litter.
> She too was born black and has the "grey" markings now. So fun!
> Here is a pic of her when she was 7 weeks old~


She's a doll Katie. What does she look like now? Do the parents have the silvering gene?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jan~ no silvering gene that I know of. Mom is solid black, dad is white with black markings. (he also has ticking)~
I will see if I can get an updated pic from her new mommy~
I saw her a couple weeks ago and she still looked the same, just with longer hair!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ no silvering gene that I know of. Mom is solid black, dad is white with black markings. (he also has ticking)~
> I will see if I can get an updated pic from her new mommy~
> I saw her a couple weeks ago and she still looked the same, just with longer hair!


We have the silvering gene and I'm told they're going to keep getting lighter. I really relied heavily on Suzanne (our color guru) for the coloring in this litter since they have black, white and silver brindle. They still keep changing and it's enough to make me dizzy keeping track of who is who. There's no way I can take a picture of them together playing and tell you who is who. I have to pick each one up and look closely to say who they are.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

They are adorable, but are you sure you didn't post the pic of the same puppy three times in a row.  Boy they looks alike!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige said:


> Jan I just love those boys. I'll take Lucky, he sounds like he would fit into my pack just great.


Sorry, Paige. I had my sights set on him first.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They are adorable, but are you sure you didn't post the pic of the same puppy three times in a row. Boy they looks alike!!!


irnfit said:


> Sorry, Paige. I had my sights set on him first.


It's a good thing there are puppy collars. Lucky's front legs went a lot lighter today. They do look a lot alike! I can't take a group shot of them and tell you who is who in a picture. I have to pick them up and look at them to tell. :frusty: Lucky is the one not spoken for but a woman in town is asking about him. He may get to stay near!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm a "instruction manual hater" too... have you ever visited the forum dpreview.com? Hanging out there and just reading the questions people posted and the answers was more help to me than the manual. Look for the link to the forums and visit the beginners forum and the forum for your particular camera.

Oh, and your pups are adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Jan, Dusty and Lucky are so very much alike in those pics. Ned seems to have just a tiny bit shorter hair in the face, but that could just be the angle of his head. How funny that you have triplets! And to see Katie's Ellie sticking her tongue out at the boys. LOL Too cute! :biggrin1:

Keep sharing those pics, Jan. We are enjoying every one of them!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I'm a "instruction manual hater" too... have you ever visited the forum dpreview.com? Hanging out there and just reading the questions people posted and the answers was more help to me than the manual. Look for the link to the forums and visit the beginners forum and the forum for your particular camera.
> 
> Oh, and your pups are adorable!


Thanks Ann, I'll have to go lurk there. Ned leaves in a few days and Dusty leaves right after my birthday. It makes me sniffle when I think about it but they're great homes. That's the tough part of breeding when you see them go


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh my gosh, Jan, Dusty and Lucky are so very much alike in those pics. Ned seems to have just a tiny bit shorter hair in the face, but that could just be the angle of his head. How funny that you have triplets! And to see Katie's Ellie sticking her tongue out at the boys. LOL Too cute! :biggrin1:
> 
> Keep sharing those pics, Jan. We are enjoying every one of them!


Ellie is a cutie, isn't she? As they get older the boys are going to look a lot different though with the double silvering gene.
They do look like triplets and it sure doesn't help when you wake up in the morning to find one has changed and you're half awake and kind of in a state of shock


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jan I just took a look at your site again and sheesh they do look so much alike it's incredible. DS and I think that Ned has the most white and that's the only diff. They are incredibly cute. I still don't know how you accomplish anything with so many cuties running around.

Oh and more vids please....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Jan I just took a look at your site again and sheesh they do look so much alike it's incredible. DS and I think that Ned has the most white and that's the only diff. They are incredibly cute. I still don't know how you accomplish anything with so many cuties running around.
> 
> Oh and more vids please....


Dusty is in his forever home so can't take any of him. I've been trying to figure this new camera out and am ready to throw picture taking out the window because of FRUSTRATION! I took this shot tonight of Ned .....well, his new name is Doc Oreo.... and look at the tail. See the brown under it? That's what my old camera did. HOW DO YOU STOP [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<ahem, can you see the frustration?>


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love the picture, brown and all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, so the Three Amigos are heading to their new homes? They are very handsome and I'm going to miss the pictures. Can't help with your new camera, though, Jan. Just keep trying! :biggrin1:


----------

